
Show HN: Openemacs – a tiny emacs clone, ≤ 1024 LOC (C), based on kilo (BSD) - practicalswift
https://github.com/practicalswift/openemacs
======
sigjuice
Nice!

Other emacs clones of interest
[https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsImplementations](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/EmacsImplementations)

I quite like mg.

